# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή πομπού fm

## panagism9

Θα ήθελα να κατασκευάσω μια ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή ενός πομπού fm 30w ... Υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο να ακολουθήσω?

----------


## panagism9

Βρήκα μια πλακέτα 5 rf stages της ADR elecronics. Έχει κάποιος κάποιο παρόμοιο σχέδιο να δω άν λειτουργει καθώς δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποστεί βλάβη και αν όλα τα εξαρτήματα πάνω της είναι οκ/...?

----------


## crown

Στην σελιδα που αναφερειs εχει κλειστα κυκλωματα δεν βλεπω κατι με RF

----------


## SRF

Η ADR electronics νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ακόμα... αλλά το πομπουδάκι που αναφέρεσαι μάλλον είναι κάποιο από τα κιτ του 87 -90 που πωλούσε όπως και πολλοί άλλοι! Δύσκολο να βρεις το ακριβές σχέδιο, αλλά αυτά όλα ήταν ψιλοαντίγραφα το ένα του άλλο! Μιά φωτό της πλακέτας που έχεις θα βοηθούσε ίσως εμάς να βοηθήσουμε εσένα τελικώς. Ο Λεπελής πάντως πρέπει ακόμα να υπάρχει στην Καλλιθέα...

----------


## panagism9

Ναι είναι παλιό το κιτ.Παραθέτω μια εικόνα της πλακετας να μου πείτε...

http://s20.postimg.org/4sh2yid0t/20130716_114336.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Ναι είναι παλιό το κιτ.Παραθέτω μια εικόνα της πλακετας να μου πείτε...
> 
> http://s20.postimg.org/4sh2yid0t/20130716_114336.jpg



Το κλασσικό εμπορικό σχέδιο εποχής! 
15W.jpg 
Αυτό είναι στην ουσία το μηχάνημά σου!!! 
1021.zip

----------


## panagism9

Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο το έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ αλλά δεν το βρήκα.Τέτοια κιτ πλακέτες κυκλοφορούν πλέον ή καταργήθηκαν?
Μπήκα στην σελίδα smart kit electronics και βρήκα κάποιες διαθέσιμες πλακέτες που έχει...

----------


## SRF

> Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο το έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ αλλά δεν το βρήκα.Τέτοια κιτ πλακέτες κυκλοφορούν πλέον ή καταργήθηκαν?



Πιθανώς θα υπάρχουν τίποτα ξεχασμένα κιτ σε διάφορα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών!

----------


## panagism9

Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να ρωτήσω.Όταν άνοιξα το κουτί αυτού του πομπού ήταν μέσα ασύνδετος ένας πυκνωτης http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/7...-40v-20x40.jpg σαν αυτόν.Με χαρακτηριστικα 2200μF 40V ...Αυτός που μπορεί να πηγαίνει?κοιτάζω και στο σχέδιο και δεν μπορώ να βρω που κουμπώνεται...

----------


## SRF

> Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να ρωτήσω.Όταν άνοιξα το κουτί αυτού του πομπού ήταν μέσα ασύνδετος ένας πυκνωτης http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/7...-40v-20x40.jpg σαν αυτόν.Με χαρακτηριστικα 2200μF 40V ...Αυτός που μπορεί να πηγαίνει?κοιτάζω και στο σχέδιο και δεν μπορώ να βρω που κουμπώνεται...



Κάποιος το είχε προσθέσει στην τροφοδοσία τάσεως μεταξύ + και - ίσως γιατί θα είχε βόμβο!

----------


## panagism9

Μάλιστα...Θα το δοκιμάσω να δω αν δουλεύει αρχικά...
Μήπως θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις να μου πεις μερικά πράγματα που θα μπορούσα να προσέξω για να δω αν δουλεύει.(να σημειώσω ότι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, ηλεκτρολόγος είμαι).
Έχει 3πλο διακόπτη.Ανοίγω το τροφοδοτικό 14V αλλά στην μια από τις 3 επαφές του διακόπτη κάνει έναν ήχο σαν τζιιζ συνεχόμενο.
Επίσης στην είσοδο της πλακέτας μετράω 0.01v...

----------


## electron

Με το τροφοδοτικό εκτός τάσης μέτρησε ωμικά τον διακόπτη αν είναι εντάξη και εφόσον αυτός δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, ξεκινώντας από τον Μ/Σ του. Βγάζει την απαραίτητη ονομαστική του ac τάση; Αν ναι, στην συνέχεια η ανορθωτική του γέφυρα βγάζει την απαραίτητη dc τάση; Από κει και πέρα κάποιες γενικές κατευθύνσεις δεν μπορώ να σου πω για το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού γιατί δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να ακολουθεί.

----------


## panagism9

Την ταση του τροφοδοτικου την μετρησα ειναι 14.34-14.35 volt. με μια ματια που εδωσα και στον διακοπτη φανηκε ενταξει...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## electron

Πως μέτρησες την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού; Με την πλακέτα του πομπού συνδεδεμένη με αυτό ή στον αέρα;

----------


## panagism9

Με πολυμετρο στους ακροδεκτες του τροφοσοτικου...χωρις τπτ πανω..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## electron

Εφόσον την τάση εξόδου την μέτρησες χωρίς κάποιο φορτίο, υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα η πλάκετα του πομπού να έχει κάποιο βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο. Για να το ξεκαθαρίσεις αυτό δοκίμασε με το τροφοδοτικό να τροφοδοτήσεις κάποιο άλλο φορτίο, παρόμοιο σε αμπεραζ με αυτό του πομπού.

----------


## panagism9

Χμμ τι αλλο να δοκιμασω...δυστυχως δεν εχω καποιο αλλο φορτιο να τροφοδοτισω ...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## electron

Μια αντίσταση ισχύος ίσως έστω και λίγο προκειμένου να διαπιστώσεις ότι η τάση του τροφοδοτικού δεν γονατίζει.

----------


## panagism9

Οκ θα το τσεκάρω. ..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## panagism9

Τι είδους πυκνωτές είναι αυτοί και τι δουλειά κάνουν?

http://s20.postimg.org/vuegrcyul/asfda.jpg

----------


## electron

Στην περίπτωση ενός πομπού η χρήση μεταβλητών πυκνωτών γίνεται για λόγους συντονισμού των βαθμίδων του.

----------


## panagism9

Ευχαριστώ. 
Κάνω έλεγχο στην πλακέτα αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω αν κάποιο τρανζίστορ έχει πρόβλημα.Πάντως πιστεύω πως κάποιο απο τα τρανζίστορ θα έχει καεί.Βέβαια για να σιγουρευτώ θα πρέπει να το αποκολλήσω για να το τσεκάρω σίγουρα.Τα υπόλοιπα πυκνωτές αντιστάσεις πηνία δείχνουν εντάξει εξωτερικά...

----------


## electron

Ο τρόπος μέτρησης ενός τρανζίστορ έχει σχολιαστεί σε πολλά παλιότερα θέματα του φόρουμ:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47979

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42617

----------


## panagism9

Να φανταστώ ότι οι μετρήσεις θα πρέπει να γίνουν με το τρανζίστορ να είναι απομονωμένο από το κύκλωμα σωστά?

----------


## electron

Το σωστο ετσι είναι.

----------


## panagism9

Παραθέτω μια ηχογράφηση να για να δείτε πως κάνει όταν το ανοίγω...

https://soundcloud.com/km900arena/voice-001

Για πείτε μου...

----------


## aris285

για δωσε μια φωτο ολο το μηχανημα απο μεσα να δουμε τι παιζει.

----------


## panagism9

Στο πέμπτο ποστ είναι και η εικόνα της πλακέτας
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post608535

----------


## SRF

Μιά ερώτηση? Αγγίζωντας ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ κάθε ένα από τα τρανζίστορ, μήπως κάποιο εξ' αυτών πάει να ψήσει στην κυριολεξία το δακτυλό σου? Αν ναι... αυτό έχει πρόβλημα (ΚΑΕΙ)!!! Αποσύνδεσε το πηνίο (τυλιχτό σύρμα που πάει από αυτό προς την πίστα τάσεως +) συλλέκτη αυού και δοκίμασε με τα υπόλοιπα να δεις αν ζεσταίνεται κανέναν ακόμα και ταυτόχρονα σου ρίχνει και την τάση από τα 13V! 
Αν όχι δες πλέον αν μπορείς να βρεις το σήμα του σε κανένα ραδιοφωνάκι τοποθετημένο πλησίον του!!!

----------


## panagism9

Αγγίζοντας κάθε εξάρτημα είτε είναι τρανζίστορ είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο ένδειξη θερμοκρασίας δεν έχω.Αυτο με προβληματίζει.Δείχνει σαν να μην περνάει ρεύμα από κάπου. Επίσης δοκίμασα με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα ωμ έλεγξα την πλακέτα και τα εξαρτήματα δείχνωντας ότι το κύκλωμα κλέινει χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο κομμάτι που να κόβεται...

----------


## radioamateur

> Η ADR electronics νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ακόμα... αλλά το πομπουδάκι που αναφέρεσαι μάλλον είναι κάποιο από τα κιτ του 87 -90 που πωλούσε όπως και πολλοί άλλοι! Δύσκολο να βρεις το ακριβές σχέδιο, αλλά αυτά όλα ήταν ψιλοαντίγραφα το ένα του άλλο! Μιά φωτό της πλακέτας που έχεις θα βοηθούσε ίσως εμάς να βοηθήσουμε εσένα τελικώς. Ο Λεπελής πάντως πρέπει ακόμα να υπάρχει στην Καλλιθέα...



Η γεννήτρια Stereo της ADR Electronics λέει τίποτα; Η ADR Electronics κατασκευάζει ακόμα τα παλιά kit;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Η γεννήτρια Stereo της ADR Electronics λέει τίποτα; Η ADR Electronics κατασκευάζει ακόμα τα παλιά kit;



O Άγγελος ήταν κορυφή στην Ελλάδα και όλα τα μηχανήματά του δούλευαν τέλεια, το ίδιο και η γεννήτρια.
Νομίζω, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, πως υπάρχει ακόμη, έχω να μιλήσω μαζί του 4-5 χρόνια και μάθαινα νέα του μέσω κοινού φίλου.
210 9517847 το τηλέφωνό του, πάρε να ρωτήσεις και ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## radioamateur

> O Άγγελος ήταν κορυφή στην Ελλάδα και όλα τα μηχανήματά του δούλευαν τέλεια, το ίδιο και η γεννήτρια.
> Νομίζω, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, πως υπάρχει ακόμη, έχω να μιλήσω μαζί του 4-5 χρόνια και μάθαινα νέα του μέσω κοινού φίλου.
> 210 9517847 το τηλέφωνό του, πάρε να ρωτήσεις και ενημέρωσέ μας.



Γεώργιε είσαι ανοιχτό βιβλίο...

----------


## radioamateur



----------

αθικτον (04-11-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

η πλακέτα πολύ τρεντυ.... :Biggrin:

----------


## betacord85

λεμπιδακης style  :Tongue2:  τα 2 ολοκληρωμενα υπαρχουν ακομα στο εμποριο?

----------


## aris k

Μπαμπη ναι υπαρχουν

----------


## chip

πολύ εύκολα και πολύ φθηνά!

----------


## aris k

stereogen2.jpgο Γιωργος ο SRF  αν δεν κανω λαθος  καποια στιγμη  ειχε δωσει και το θεωριτικο σχεδιο σε καποια αλλη συζητηση με αντιστοιχο θεμα
το βρηκα  !!!

----------


## radioamateur

πηγή: http://www.circuitsonline.net/forum/view/106114

 :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------

αθικτον (04-11-15), 

GeorgeVita (04-11-15)

----------


## electron

Η συγκεκριμένη γεννήτρια έτυχε να πέσει στα χέρια μου πρίν από αρκετά χρόνια. Η ποιότητα παραγωγής στερεοφωνίας της θα έλεγα ότι είναι αρκετά ερασιτεχνική και κάκιστη. Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι το πως κλωτσούσε στα peak της διαμόρφωσης.

----------


## diwattos

http://mkmbroadcasting.blogspot.gr/2...1021-1031.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ωραία υπενθύμιση για την ADR electronics, κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχει ο πομπός 4 watt της ADR electronics με το BFR22A και με τα 2Χ 2Ν2219. Είχε δουλέψει στα 90s χωρίς γέφυρες με το αυτί τότε, έβγαλε 1 Km και άλλα 10 σε αρμονικές  :Lol: 

αν εκυσγχρονίζονταν το κύκλωμα σήμερα ισως εμπαινε κανενα pll στο Α' σταδιο μη με ρωτήσετε αν θα έσωζε την κατάσταση δεν νομίζω. Αλλά διαμόρφωση είχε καλή αφου οταν πέρναγα αλλον σταθμό, για μέτρηση εμβέλειας έβγαζε και stereo από αναμετάδοση.

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://mkmbroadcasting.blogspot.gr/2...1021-1031.html



να΄σαι καλά φίλε... :Biggrin:

----------


## diwattos

> να΄σαι καλά φίλε...



 τιποτα φιλε αλλα για πιο λογο θες να φτιαξεις ενα τετειο πομπουδακι και δε πας κατευθειαν να κανεις ενα ωραιοτατο πλλ  με το mc145151 ?σου ανεβαζω και το σχεδιο να το ριξεις μια ματεια  :Wink: 

PLL HIGH RESOLUTION.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

> τιποτα φιλε αλλα για πιο λογο θες να φτιαξεις ενα τετειο πομπουδακι και δε πας κατευθειαν να κανεις ενα ωραιοτατο πλλ  με το mc145151 ?
> 
> PLL HIGH RESOLUTION.jpg



απο την Χιλή είναι το παιδί... :Biggrin:

----------


## diwattos

:Biggrin:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Η συγκεκριμένη γεννήτρια έτυχε να πέσει στα χέρια μου πρίν από αρκετά χρόνια. Η ποιότητα παραγωγής στερεοφωνίας της θα έλεγα ότι είναι αρκετά ερασιτεχνική και κάκιστη. Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι το πως κλωτσούσε στα peak της διαμόρφωσης.



Οντως ετσι ειναι ,την εχω ακομα καπου ξεχασμενη σε ενα ντουλαπι .Πιο πολυ ζημια εκανε παρα ''στερεο'' κατασταση.....
Μουσειακο εκθεμα πλεον δηλαδη . . .

----------


## radioamateur

:W00t:

----------


## radioamateur

:Tongue2:

----------

αθικτον (08-01-16)

----------


## electron

Αυτό το πομπουδακι σε αντίθεση με την στερεογεννήτρια , ήταν σκυλί. Σε ένα τέτοιο του είχα βάλει στην έξοδο το 2Ν6244 αν θυμάμαι καλά, πάνε και 20 χρόνια, και έβγαζε στα 25volts, περίπου 10watts.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ναι αυτό είχα και εγώ έξοδο είχε το BFS 22A και πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση. Μήπως υπάρχει το σχέδιο του; κάπου το έχω και αυτό στο υπόγειο όχι βέβαια σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση. 
Ξέρετε τι άλλο είχα κάνει με αυτό; έδωσα σήμα βίντεο και έβγαλε μόνο εικόνα  σε μια καλή απόσταση.... εικόνα μέτρια...
Μόλις τώρα βρήκα στα εξαρτήματα που έχω και το BFS 23 A καινούριο στα 8watt αλλά είναι στα 28vdc οπότε θέλει μικρομετατροπή.
τέτοια μεγάλη ψήκτρα που θα βρούμε; μεγάλη έχω μόνο μια...

----------


## electron

Mε λίγη προσπάθεια νομίζω ότι το σχέδιο του, μπορεί να βγει από την φωτογραφία του τυπωμένου που ανέβασε ο radio amateur. Εξάλλου δεν είναι και κανένα τρομερά πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Όλα τα λεφτά οι φωτογραφίες, με τα κλασικά χρώματα του Άγγελου! 
Σήμα κατατεθέν ήταν  :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Είχα σπασμένο κάποιο τριμμέρ  νομίζω ΟΛΑ είναι στα 10/55 pf  ένα άλλο που πήρα 10/30 pf δεν έκανε, επίσης μόνο ένα έχει χρωματικό κώδικα ασημένιο δε ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό σε σχέση με τα χρυσά (ανοχή κλπ). Αυτά τα πορσελάνινα τρίμμερ είναι πολύ καλά φτιάχνεις ένα πλαστικό λαμάκι και ξεμπερδεύεις με τη ρύθμιση τους. θυμάμαι και το χαρτί του κιτ. Είχε  κάπου στο τέλος την χειροποίητη  γέφυρα συντονισμού με την δίοδο υψηλής συχνότητας η μάλλον το μετρητή πεδίου για πρόχειρο συντονισμό.

----------

